# Sewer Rings / Florida Camping



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

The camp ground we are staying at in Florida states "Florida law states you must have a sewer ring" we have the right angle end piece we use for full hook-ups but i think they mean the rubber donut - tapered type. any input?. I don't want to get there and have a surprise on my hands.
Thank you in advance

Mike & Cindy & Fizzy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing they mean one of these. Your hose would attach to this and ensure there are no wild hoses. (ever see the move RV??)


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

more than likely they are talking about the adapter that Oregon Camper showed above. There are still camp grounds out there that do no have the threaded drain pipe at the site and you have to use the tapered rubber donut. I'd call and check. Worst case, pick one up. Never hurts to have one. You may run into it some day anyways.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, Florida says you are supposed to have one, but my experience has been no one ever checks. But anyway, they are cheap and available at CW, among other places. Here is a link to CW....Sewer Donut

Gilligan


----------

